# Organizing photos/text threads/videos once you transfer them to PC



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the gallery app on my phone that shows me the dates, times and days of when all the pictures I've taken were taken. My phone started getting full and I had to transfer a lot of pictures to my computer, but they are just in a folder on my PC, I wonder how the gallery app works, what it reads in the picture files to display them this way, and wonder if there is a program for my desktop PC that can display them just like the gallery app does, and other things like text threads and videos.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Most photo organizer programs will upload photos (and videos) into folders that are created based on the date(s) when the various photo(s) and video(s) were originally created.

I don't know what you're referring to with regard to texts.

You have to use a photo organizer app to upload your photos from your device(s) to make this kind of organization automatic.

My personal favorite is FastStone Image Viewer. Others love Irfanview. And there are plenty of others, including the Windows 10 Photo App, if I'm not mistaken, but because I don't use it myself, I can't be absolutely certain.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is how they look in my phone's photo galleryon the left, tells me the day and month they were taken. And here is a screenshot of how they look in a folder on my computer on the right. With the folder on my computer, I hadn't realized until later NOT to change the numbers, as they are the date and time, but I like the way the gallery on my phone has them better.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

All you need to do on the computer if you prefer thumbnails is to change the view in File Explorer. Go to the View tab at the top, and choose whichever of the icons views (I tend to prefer large, but everyone's different) you prefer.


----------

